# Questions for Chris Pramas



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm changing the way I handle questions for the moderated chats on Wednesday nights.  Last night, with Monte, questions were coming in so fast that I couldn't really keep up with them; consequently, lots of people were disappointed when their  questions didn't get asked.  I guess that's what happens when you get 150 people in a room all asking questions at the same time!

So, as an experiment, I'm going to try taking questions in advance for Chris Pramas' chat next week.  Feel free to post questions for Chris here, and I'll use them to compile a (hopefully) coherent, cohesive and smoother interview.


----------



## Talath (Mar 30, 2002)

Chris Pramas, do you like eggrolls?


----------



## mirzabah (Mar 30, 2002)

*Future plans*

It seems to me that since producing the excellent Freeport series, Green Ronin's focus seems to have largely been on producing d20 supplements. Are there plans to develop more adventure material either in the Freeport milieu or independent of it?

Cheers,
John Carney.


----------



## enrious (Mar 30, 2002)

Chris, can you reveal anything about Skull and Bones?


----------



## Claude Raines (Mar 30, 2002)

Legions of Hell was universally well recieved, and Armies of the Abyss is very eagerly anticipated by most of us. Are there any plans to do monster supplements for other planes, such as celestials, creatures of Law or Chaos, or even Yugoloths?


----------



## Lady Dragon (Mar 30, 2002)

Chris what are Green Ronins plans for the coming year what products can we expect that maybe haven't been officially announced yet? Also can you tell us anything about this book of righteousness?


----------



## Protean Victor (Mar 30, 2002)

Big fan of your work Chris. 
Just a ponderence: who other than Green Ronin  and WotC do you think has stretched the d20 system the most with the best results?


----------



## trancejeremy (Mar 30, 2002)

Hmmm, since he reads the boards here (and on the Green Ronin site), I imagine I could ask there, but to get into the spirit of things...



Why has Green Ronin shifted focus away from the Freeport series (and adventures in general, it seems). Have they sold poorly? Why is the very long awaited Freeport sourcebook only 160 pages, while the very recently announced (and not very appealing) Book of the Righteous 320 pages?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 30, 2002)

Um . . . who's Chris Pramas?


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2002)

What games do you like to play most?  What are your personal favorite Chainmail minis?  What are Hal and Nicole like in person?  Favorite gaming snacks and beverages?


----------



## Welverin (Mar 31, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *who's Chris Pramas? *




I wonder how he would answer this. Could be interesting, please ask.


----------



## Clint (Apr 2, 2002)

*2 Questions*

Hi Chris. I love Green Ronin's work.

Do you or any other Green Ronin writer use any software tools to help create or manage your stuff? If so, which ones? And I'm not talking about Microsoft Word or Adobe Acrobat. 
-----
Do you find time to play any games, RPG or otherwise, that aren't D&D/d20 or Chainmail?

Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Apr 2, 2002)

Every Publisher seems to have a future project for which they are eager to see print, almost with glee. 

Which of the upcoming projects due for release do you look forward to the most, and why?


----------



## Blacksad (Apr 2, 2002)

Where does the name of the company (green ronin) come from?


----------



## RandyWalker (Apr 3, 2002)

Do you like eggr--

oh... already asked... dang you, Talath! lol

OK...

New question.


What would you say to convince me to buy my first non D&D product from you as opposed to say... Monte or any other d20 publisher?


----------



## Blacksad (Apr 3, 2002)

When will the promised errata for hungry ghost & jade dragon be out?
When will we see the creatures that were left out? (you said that they'll appear as a web-enhancement for the Asian monster book).


----------



## omedon (Apr 4, 2002)

I have a couple of questions for Chris:

1.

Of all of the RPG products you have worked on which of them are you most proud of? Was it also the one you had the most fun working on? If not, then why? And which one was?

2.

What do you see the future of Green Ronin as? Will you continue to innovate within the D&D meilieu or will you begin to explore  other genres as other D20 publishers have? For example, FFG's Dragonstar, AEG's Spycraft, etc.


----------

